# I DON’T UNDERSTAND HOW TO DO MY TAXES



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SOMEBODY PLEASE JUST GIVE ME THE CLIFF NOTES


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

1 (800) 472-5625


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> 1 (800) 472-5625
> 
> View attachment 441692
> View attachment 441692


NO I'M NOT PAYING ANYONE


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Funny, you can't figure out the easiest tax forms in history and you won't pay for help. Do you give free ride-share rides as well?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Funny, you can't figure out the easiest tax forms in history and you won't pay for help. Do you give free ride-share rides as well?


THE 1099s ARE INCORRECT TO START


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

From Uber/Lyft? You made over 20k and it is incorrect?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Funny, you can't figure out the easiest tax forms in history and you won't pay for help. Do you give free ride-share rides as well?


He drives a very short bus.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Try TurboTax. There’s a direct link from Uber/Lyft apps. Unbelievably simple. They import your data direct from u/l. Costs $120, tots worth it!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Download form 1040, and its instructions from the IRS.gov site. (or e-file from IRS.gov)
Read.
Fill out 1040 form.
Send it in to the address shown.
Done (and free).


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Galveston said:


> THE 1099s ARE INCORRECT TO START


You don't know how to do your taxes, but you have decided that the 1099's are incorrect? Priceless!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You don't know how to do your taxes, but you have decided that the 1099's are incorrect? Priceless!


Yeah.
Trump made 1099 wrong!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Actually Ubers originally sent out a bunch of 1099s with incorrect information on them. The beginning of February they said they were updating them and they would be made available after February 14th

So . . . @Galveston have you reprinted them or downloaded them since the 14th of February?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hire a accountant. I pay $240 CAD a year. Doing your own taxes when you are self employed, is like defending yourself in trial court without a lawyer. Not the best way to go about it.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Check with your local colleges, one of ours here in Salt Lake did my taxes for free, and I’m getting back almost $3000


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Actually Ubers originally sent out a bunch of 1099s with incorrect information on them. The beginning of February they said they were updating them and they would be made available after February 14th
> 
> So . . . @Galveston have you reprinted them or downloaded them since the 14th of February?


No I think I'm looking at old ones


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Heres your cliffnotes. Start with a form 1040. Decide how you are filing, single, married etc. then you fill in your income. It usually comes from w-2s. If you drove Uber you would use a schedule C form. There you start with income and make deductions. Its takes a lot of practice to know what you can deduct or not. For your car take all you miles and multiply by the 58 cents. You cant deduct anything else for the vehicle, but you can deduct phone and other fees. Then you find you go down the 1040 one line at a time till you get your adjusted income. Find your tax and thats what you pay. This usually takes years to understand , that why people pay professionals. If you want to learn how to do it yourself best to get TurboTax and it will walk you through it. YOU WILL LEARN FROM this. I was an accountant and I did taxes for HR Block and I STILL pay TurboTax every year just to make sure its right. If you don't want to spend the 30 bucks or so to learn, then you are just stupid and you can expect major problem from the IRS after you file. They never stop screwing with you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Galveston said:


> No I think I'm looking at old ones


Try signing back into the dashboard and compare them to see if they're the same


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Understand all w2s and 1099s and other tax forms you get ALSO go to the IRS. If the number on your tax form does not match you get a letter called AUDIT and then you will change your tune about "NOT PAYING ANYONE"


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Pretty sure Lyft offers free TurboTax Business to drivers................ pretty simple to walk through their prompts. That's really all some schmuck at H&R Block or other tax service does. Follow prompts on a computer program.

https://www.lyft.com/driver/taxes


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Hire a accountant. I pay $240 CAD a year. Doing your own taxes when you are self employed, is like defending yourself in trial court without a lawyer. Not the best way to go about it.


Or you could learn how to do it and save 240 a year.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Try TurboTax. There's a direct link from Uber/Lyft apps. Unbelievably simple. They import your data direct from u/l. Costs $120, tots worth it!


It costs nothing. You people keep clicking over to the extra shit and end up paying.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It costs nothing. You people keep clicking over to the extra shit and end up paying.


I think you're right. I chose the version for small business. Perhaps it wasn't necessary... I've been known to **** up on occasion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I get this self employment version for free from Uber


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Not worth it here in Kanaduh. Too complicated. Time x dollars........it will take me more than 5 hours, so I'd rather drive and earn $50 an hour pretax, and pay someone, than try to do it myself. Probably different in the US.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Not worth it here in Kanaduh. Too complicated. Time x dollars........it will take me more than 5 hours, so I'd rather drive and earn $50 an hour pretax, and pay someone, than try to do it myself. Probably different in the US.


No different here.
I pay my guy $250, taxes for me and my LLC...does a kick-ass job.

I think OP is an example of why
shampoo has directions.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't pay a person to do your taxes. It's easy to do. Been doing mine for over 40 years. Never had a problem . Just get one of the tax programs. TurboTax, h&r block, TaxACT. They all walk you through it . doesn't take brain surgery. Unless your the type that can't find the door to your house. In that case pay some money one to do it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Don't pay a person to do your taxes. It's easy to do. Been doing mine for over 40 years. Never had a problem . Just get one of the tax programs. TurboTax, h&r block, TaxACT. They all walk you through it . doesn't take brain surgery.


 or it doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure it out ...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Don't pay a person to do your taxes. It's easy to do. Been doing mine for over 40 years. Never had a problem . Just get one of the tax programs. TurboTax, h&r block, TaxACT. They all walk you through it . doesn't take brain surgery. Unless your the type that can't find the door to your house. In that case pay some money one to do it.


I used to do mine..and, I hate that crap.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I used to do mine..and, I hate that crap.


I always enjoyed doing them. I also do them for friends


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I pay an accountant every year, some years I think I wasted money and other years they find me a few grand that I would have missed.

for me, it’s penny wise /dollar foolish to do it myself.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Use TurboTax. They make it super easy. Plus you have the ability to get creative if you're doing it yourself.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Go here: https://www.freefilefillableforms.com/ to file taxes for free
After you sign up and log in, click "INSTRUCTIONS FOR THIS FORM" on the bottom. Google lots of things.

You will need a Schedule C, and a schedule SE. Hopefully you have a good mileage log.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Galveston said:


> SOMEBODY PLEASE JUST GIVE ME THE CLIFF NOTES


Are you 18 years old and never had a tax return before? Here is something to read. 
https://www.irs.gov/instructions/i1040gi


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Galveston said:


> SOMEBODY PLEASE JUST GIVE ME THE CLIFF NOTES


I just go with freetaxusa and follow directions. It's free, but state filings are I think $12 and you file online.


----------

